# Sydney to Brisbane



## Masou (Dec 11, 2009)

hi 
we are two german girls, who looking for other people who would like to travel with us to brisbane with a campervan. we want to leave sydney around the first week of january 2010.


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

well I can only help you with campervans.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

two German girls eh.. well, that is very courageous of you to be finding people in the internet isn't it? I mean, aren't you guys scared at all or something? considering how easy it is to lie on the internet?


----------



## Masou (Dec 11, 2009)

dexternicholson said:


> two German girls eh.. well, that is very courageous of you to be finding people in the internet isn't it? I mean, aren't you guys scared at all or something? considering how easy it is to lie on the internet?


we wrote a few papers for hostels as well, but jeah now we will travel by train. if you meet this person before you want to start your travel it isn't very dangerous or? sometimes the internet is the only way to contact people when you are on a farm far away from cities >.<


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hope you have a good time however you do it girls and yes people connect all the time on the net.
If you get a chance, perhaps have a look at doing some campervan relocations - Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars , often very cheap with some fuel mponey provided and if you have the time to spend at places waiting for another, it could be you can nearly travel all around Australia doing relocations.


----------

